# BHyVe VPS hosting behind Apache mod_proxy on single IP address. ZFS cache.



## Norbert Szczybelski (Jun 2, 2019)

Hello.

I am planning to start free BHyVe VPS hosting for my clients and friends.

But I dont know what kind of data ZFS are caching?

I want to cache all websites from BHyVe VMs in 64 GiB ZFS Apache mod_proxy machine. Is this possible?

I illustrated this here: http://winternight.site/assets/e74b52ad4b/project.png

Please help.


----------

